# der perfekte Gaming-Monitor [Gesucht]



## Shetland (17. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Chip-Community,

ich würde mir gerne einen neuen TFT anschaffen wollen und habe dementsprechend natürlich mich sofort auf die Suche nach einem guten Gaming-Monitor gemacht. Bisher hatte ich gute Ergebnisse, wie den BenQ XL2420T (http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-XL2420T-G...BMTU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1363535061&sr=8-1), von dem ich ziemlich überzeugt bin. Da ich aber eher auf die TFT's von Samsung stehe, ich aber auch gerne mal etwas neues ausprobieren möchte, bräuchte ich eure Hilfe.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mein neuer Gaming-Monitor sollte folgendes Profil haben:

- 120 Hz oder höher, wie 144 hz

- 3D Vision ready

- sollte elegant aussehen (klar, ist Geschmackssache)

- sollte VGA-, HDMI-, DVI-Ausgang natürlich besitzen

- LED wäre sehr erfreulich

- schnelle Reaktionszeit [2ms höchstens]

- höhenverstellbar

- Full-HD

- Black eQualizer

- 24"

- er sollte von einem bekannten Hersteller kommen

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Letztenendes möchte ich DEN Gaming-Monitor der momentan auf dem Markt ist.

Auf den "ASUS VG278HE" bin ich eben auch aufmerksam geworden, scheint ziemlich gut zu sein.


Okay, jetzt seid ihr am Zug! 


Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


Grüße


----------



## Gummix (17. März 2013)

Bei 27" würde ich schon auf 2560 x 1440 Pixel gehen.


----------



## tlx (17. März 2013)

Kommt drauf an wie viel du ausgeben willst.


----------



## Shetland (17. März 2013)

Was wäre denn der teuerste?


----------



## Shaav (17. März 2013)

Eizo RadiForce MX270W, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Shetland (17. März 2013)

Shaav schrieb:


> Eizo RadiForce MX270W, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Alles klar, danke. ^^

Also ich denke ein Monitor für 300-400 Euro ist schon was feines.


----------



## JoM79 (17. März 2013)

Shaav schrieb:


> Eizo RadiForce MX270W, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Und was hat der mit Gaming zu tun?

Hier mal ne Auswahl an Monitoren Klick
In der aktuellen PCGH wurden die Monitore auch getestet, am besten einfach durchlesen und dann entscheiden.


----------



## Gummix (17. März 2013)

Der BenQ XL2420T, 24" ist Momentan einer der besten.


----------



## Wild Thing (18. März 2013)

Also ich habe denn ASUS VG278HE und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät, es gibt hier zwar Leute die Probleme mit ihm haben und ihn wieder zurückgegeben haben. Ich habe minimale Lichthöfe, kein Backlight bleeding in der mitte des bildschirms und der Black crush im Standart Modus ist bei mir auch nicht so ausgeprägt, aber der Standart Modus ist mir zu dunkel. Downsampling geht ohne Probleme 2.400 x 1.350, 2.880 x 1.620, 3.840 x 2.160 habe ich alles schon Probiert.... Alles in allem ein guter Gaming Monitor...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. März 2013)

Gummix schrieb:


> Der BenQ XL2420T, 24" ist Momentan einer der besten.


 
Nein, definitiv nicht! 
Der XL2420t ist bildqualitativ unterirdisch schlecht. Wenn Benq, dann den XL2411t. Oder bei Asus den VG248QE bzw. VG278HE.


----------



## Shetland (23. März 2013)

Ich habe jetzt den BenQ 2420T und den BenQ 2411T in der engeren Auswahl, kann mich aber leider nicht für einen entscheiden. Der 2420T ist optisch klasse, wobei dieser Monitor nun schon ein Jahr alt ist und "nur" mit max. 120 Hz ausgestattet ist. Der 2411T ist optisch sehr schlicht, zu schlicht, dafür aber erst einen Monat jung und kann 144 Hz aufweisen.

Für welchen sollte ich mich entscheiden bzw. eher aufs Optische oder aufs Technische achten? Allgemein ist die technische Leistung zwischen diesen beiden Monitoren ja nicht sonderlich verschieden. Ich möchte aber auch nicht unbedingt einen langweiligen Monitor vor mir stehen haben.


Grüße


----------



## Gummix (23. März 2013)

Damit hast du dir die Frage doch schon selber beantwortet.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (23. März 2013)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Nein, definitiv nicht!
> Der XL2420t ist bildqualitativ unterirdisch schlecht. Wenn Benq, dann den XL2411t. Oder bei Asus den VG248QE bzw. VG278HE.



das sollte deine Frage beantworten!


----------



## Wild Thing (23. März 2013)

Wenn du doch auf 27" wechseln möchtest geht am Asus kein weg vorbei. Bei 120/144Hz gibt es in der größe wenn es primär ums Gaming geht so wie ich das sehe keine Alternative.


----------



## Shetland (23. März 2013)

Okay, danke für eure Antworten.

Jetzt habe ich aber noch zwei weitere Fragen:

1. Ist es mit einer GTX 260 möglich, 144 Bilder/Sek. darstellen zu können?

2. Könnte man mit der PS3 auf 144 Hz zocken?


Grüße


----------



## SpotlightXFX (23. März 2013)

Wenn du CoD auf 640x480 laufe läschd dann ja ^^


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2013)

GTX260? 

Da würde ich lieber erst mal die Grafikkarte aus dem System schmeißen, bevor du dir einen neuen Monitor anschaffst. 

Wie sieht denn der Rest von deinem System aus?


----------



## 20januar (24. März 2013)

Kauf die nen Fernseher oder so aber bevor du an nen guten Monitor denkst hol die erstmal nen guten pc


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2013)

Für was braucht er denn nen TV? Wenn er zocken will, muss erstmal ein neuer PC her.


----------



## Shetland (24. März 2013)

Wie sieht es mit der PS3 aus? Kann die 144 Bilder/Sekunde darstellen?


----------



## Match-Maker (24. März 2013)

Nein, die PS3 kann maximal nur 60Hz.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

Das Anschauen von 3D-Blu-Rays ist aber dennoch möglich.


----------



## instagib (1. April 2013)

Shetland schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit der PS3 aus? Kann die 144 Bilder/Sekunde darstellen?


 
Die stellt 20-30 FPS dar.


----------



## BiCxMonO (19. April 2013)

Ne andere frage. Schaffen 2 gtx 660 ti von EVGA mit 3Gb battlefield in max. Settings auf 2 Bildschirmen? 
Wenn ja, welche würdet ihr empfehlen?
Ich dachte ab den hier:
23" (58,42cm) AOC Style e2343F2 schwarz/weiß 1920x1080 2xHDMI


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. April 2013)

1. Den Asus habe ich mal live im Saturn gesehen. Die Bildqualität war  gar nicht mal sooo schlecht, jedoch würde ich ganz klar den  IPS235P/VS248H vorziehen.
2. Wieso willst du 2 Monitore? 2 Monitore  machen zum Gamen null Sinn. Wenn du Multimonitor-Gaming beabsichtigst,  dann empfiehlt sich wenn überhaupst ein 3 Monitorbetrieb, sonst ist der  Rahmen in der Mitte. 
Hast du bereits eine 660Ti? Wenn nicht, dann würde ich eher eine HD7970 empfehlen, als 2x660ti. Mit Multi-GPU Systemen wirst du immer stark Treiberabhängig sein. Zudem ist Mikroruckeln nicht jedermanns Sache.


----------



## dgcss (20. April 2013)

die 2x3GB ansicht von dir ist verkehrt. auch wenn du 5 karten á 3gb verbaust , hast du nur 3gb videospeicher, da nur der speicher der hauptkarte relevant ist. (kaanst also auch ne 3g + 1 gb karte einbauen ... macht kein unterschied)

4ever hats schon richtig gesagt, bisauf die microruckler die vollkommen übertrieben dargestellt werden. hab auch 2 sli/vf systeme und bin maßlos glücklich und erkenne keine oder kaum microruckler (wobei das bei 2-3 Monitoren wahrscheinlich wegen der Bildgröße und berechnung häufiger vorkommen müsste)


----------



## soth (20. April 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon das die GTX660Ti mit 3GB langsamer ist, als die Version mit 2GB, wird bei hohen Auflösungen das Speicherinterface höchstwahrscheinlich limitieren.



dgcss schrieb:


> die 2x3GB ansicht von dir ist verkehrt. auch wenn  du 5 karten á 3gb verbaust , hast du nur 3gb videospeicher, da nur der  speicher der hauptkarte relevant ist. (kaanst also auch ne 3g + 1 gb  karte einbauen ... macht kein unterschied)


Mal davon abgesehen, dass er nicht behauptet hat er würde die Speichergröße addieren ist das totaler Quatsch!
Beide Karten müssen die Daten im RAM vorhalten, also benötigt man 2 Karten mit gleich großem Speicher!

Und wenn du keine Mikroruckler erkennst ist es doch gut für dich. Andere die sie sehen, finden sie aber extrem störend, deshalb sollte man schon darauf hinweisen.


----------



## BiCxMonO (20. April 2013)

Ne 7970 ist nicht so mein fall und wegen den Bildschirm hast du recht. Daran hatte ich nicht gedacht. 

Denkt ihr dass 2 Gb VRAM reichen um auch auf 3D spielen zu können? Also battlefield


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. April 2013)

3d kostet ca. 40% an Leistung und ist alles andere als scharf...3d würde ich mir gut überlegen...da würde ich persönlich die Leistung lieber in mehr fps investieren und den Monitor im 2d Modus laufen lassen.


----------



## willNamennichtnennen (20. April 2013)

wieso is ne 7970 nicht so dein fall


----------



## BiCxMonO (20. April 2013)

Ich hatte schon immer grakas von NVIDIA und werde wohl auch immer welsche von Imbiss haben. 


Wenn kein 3D, denn n 2560x1440 Monitor oder einfach n 23 Zoll Monitor mit ner Redaktionsleitung von einer Mili Sekunde und n Kontrast von 80.000.000?


----------



## instagib (20. April 2013)

Wer braucht 120 Hz für so langsame Shooter wie Battlefield ?
Im Vergleich zu UT instagib ist das ja Slow-Mo Aiming.

Mit leichten Overdrive Artefakten die jeder schnelle xPS/xVA/xTN Monitor produziert kann ich in dem Spiel leben... in einem Racer oder Adventure jedoch ein absolutes No-Go.

Ein Monitor bei dem man Overdrive einstellen kann ist meiner Meinung nach Pflicht.

Wenn du die GPU Power hast in 2560x1440 fast konstante 60 FPS ohne Mikroruckler zu produzieren dann würde ich ganz klar einen 27" nehmen.
Jedoch ist das nur in Verbdinung einer OC Titan wirklich möglich.
Eine 7970GE ist in der Auflösung bei neueren Spielen wie Crysis 3 schon sehr am Limit.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. April 2013)

instagib schrieb:


> Wer braucht 120 Hz für so langsame Shooter wie Battlefield ?
> Im Vergleich zu UT instagib ist das ja Slow-Mo Aiming.


 

Das ist Quatsch. In BF3 wirst du sicherlich auch nen Unterschied merken, nur dass dieser in CS:GO vermutlich größer sein würde.
Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, dass mich die 60hz in Renn-Sims minestens genauso stören wie in CS:GO (wenn nicht sogar noch mehr).


----------



## instagib (21. April 2013)

Obs flüssig läuft oder nicht hat nicht nur mit dem Monitor, der Hz oder FPS zu tun.
Ist auch sehr Engine/GPU abhängig.
UT2004 @ 60 FPS ist wesentlich flüssiger als Battlefield 3 @ 60 FPS.
In Planetside 2 fühlen sich 60 FPS je nach Update-Status auch nicht immer gleich an.


----------

